
Price of Lax Gun Laws - Anon84
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/23/opinion/23tue2.html?_r=1
======
nostrademons
I'd be really skeptical of this without knowing what they controlled for.
States with strong gun laws tend to be more urban, with higher incomes. Income
correlates with crime, and particularly homicide rates. So without seeing
their controls, we don't know whether this is a case of

1.) strong gun control laws causing reduced crime

2.) higher income causing urbanization, strong gun control laws, and reduced
crime

3.) higher education levels causing higher income and reduced crime along with
a more liberal political bias and stronger gun control laws

